# Discusión sobre Curso Open Source de Electrónica.



## _Maxi (Oct 7, 2009)

Hola muchach@s.

Quiero empezar un curso open source de electrónica.

Por qué no usar la wikipedia y ya? dirán algunos. Bueno, les doy mis razones...

Soy alumno de un curso de electrónica en mi barrio, donde estoy en contacto con algunas personas mayores, que me doy cuenta que realmente les cuesta mucho, y terminan por decir todo que si y no cuestionar nada, porque no entienden. El ritmo del curso es muy rápido para ellos.
Entonces decidí empezar a escribir algo pensando en ellos, algo así como una introducción, pero bien desde cero, arrancando desde el átomo, pero a su vez, sin perderme en mucha teoría que no les sirve saberla en un primer momento.

Entonces, la idea es hacer algo que sirva como una buena introducción a la electrónica, pero que no acabe siendo sólo eso, sino que siga hasta abarcar temas muy avanzados de electrónica, pero sin entrar a explicar por ejemplo cómo funciona un transistor por dentro, un diodo, etc. Luego, la persona queda preparada para agarrar cualquier libro convencional de electrónica, si es que le interesara tener un entendimiento profundo del por qué físico de ciertas cosas.

El curso arrancaría con el átomo, y tan pronto como sea posible, sugeriría muchos ejercicios prácticos, tanto de cuentas matemáticas como de experimentos, para comprender todos los postulados básicos de la electricidad y electrónica, tales como leyes de kirchhoff, ley de ohm, ley de potencia, asosiación de resistencias, etc. El mismo incluiría un "apéndice" que sea todo sobre repaso de matemática, de manera que no tengan problema al entender el despeje de una ecuación, las cuentas de un divisor resistivo, etc.

Todo muy orientado hacia la práctica, ya que creo que es la mejor manera de fijar los conocimientos. Otra cosa que me gusta es que estaría todo recopilado (ya sea en la web, o en un pdf, etc), y con un buen orden, y no todo suelto y desordenado como están algunas cosas en la web, que además no tienen particularmente el enfoque que busco.

Bueno, esa es mi idea. Me gustaría que colaboren, ya sea escribiendo material, o corrigiendo y aportando ideas. Todo suma, yo soy un simple estudiante de los primeros años de ing. electrónica, así que no me sobra nada, pero escribo lo que me sale más sinceramente, y me puedo equivocar, pero va todo con buena intención.

Empecé un poco con el átomo, los electrones, la tensión, la corriente, ley de ohm, y por ahi me quedé. Siempre en todo momento trato de dar ejemplos que sean fáciles de entender y de no liarme en extensas explicaciones.

No escribo acá lo que tengo, ya que quiero antes de compartir algo, al menos cubrir un poco más de temas y revisarlo. Por ahora es un bosquejo..

Alguien se prende? curso universal de electrónica open source, jojo.. bueno, mucha suerte!


----------



## ralcesar (Oct 7, 2009)

Hola

En el foro de ucontrol.com.ar esta en marcha un proyecto similar al que propones


----------



## _Maxi (Oct 7, 2009)

En qué sección? o te referís al formato entero de ucontrol como una wiki?


----------



## electrodan (Oct 10, 2009)

Tienes idea de lo que significa "open source"? Los textos no tienen "fuente".


----------



## _Maxi (Oct 12, 2009)

Sí tengo idea de lo que es open source, más de una vez tuve que hacer un programa, no soy un ignorante al respecto. Y sí tienen fuente los textos. Todo lo que es publicado luego de un procesamiento, llamalo "luego de darle formato", previamente fue escrito en texto sin formato, y a eso es a lo que yo me refería como modificable, abierto, etc.


> Advocates of the open source principles often point to Wikipedia as an example, but Wikipedia has in fact often restricted certain types of use or user, and the GFDL license it has historically used makes specific requirements of all users, which technically violates the open source principles.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_source

Es más o menos lo mismo lo que quiero decir. Y en este caso no tendría por qué haber partes inmodificables, así que si eso es lo único que hace que wikipedia no sea open source, entonces esto sí lo sería. De toooodos modos... era necesario venir a decirme eso y no aportar en nada? La idea de por qué utilicé la palabra open source la expliqué en el post, el espiritu del proyecto está bastante claro, y más del lado del open source que de otra cosa.

Con respecto a lo de uControl que me dijeron arriba, creo que se refieren a la revista uControl. No me convenció del todo que tenga publicidades y que aparezcan espacios que digan "publicite aquí". Tampoco que se llame uControl la revista. Todo bien pero, termina siendo algo muy ligado a la página uControl y no es open source como yo describo.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 12, 2009)

Quizás te interese colaborar aquí --> http://es.wikibooks.org/wiki/Electrónica
En cuanto al texto que extrajiste de Wikipedia, creo que no se refiere las "secciones inmodificables", sinó a las restricciones que impone la GFDL (como que si publicas un trabajo derivado, lo debes hacer bajo la misma licencia). 
Entonces, entiendo que te refieres a ceder tu "curso" al dominio público, sin aplicarle ningún tipo de licencia. No te recomiendo hacer eso. Te recomiendo que lo publiques bajo la GFDL, o la CC by-sa. Si haces lo primero (publicarlo sin licensia), cualquiera podría transformarlo en no - open source.


----------



## Vick (Oct 12, 2009)

Aca hay un proyecto parecido a lo que pretendes hacer (en inglés):

http://www.ibiblio.org/kuphaldt/electricCircuits


----------



## fernandob (Oct 12, 2009)

no es mas facil en vez de discutir estas cuestiones que cada quien "si quiere" que dedique un rato a explicar algo, no tratar de mandarse la parte con grandilocuencias por que la electronica es interminable.
pero tampoco convertir este tema el lo que viene siendo hasta ahora:
NADA 
una discusion de que es open source y esas pavadas.

si pepe quiere explicar que es un diodo pone donde va el titulo:
"que es un diodo y como funciona"... por pepe.

y le da a el teclado nomas.

luego otro querra explicar la ley de ohm o lo que quiera.

serie , paralelo .
de R o de C .

algo de T cuando se llegue .........

y asi.

cada uno que entra a mirar que ponga un poco de su tiempo:
leen y leen las explicaciones de cada cosa y lo que les parece bien redactado lo hacen copy y pega en su compu y listo.


----------



## _Maxi (Oct 12, 2009)

Gracias electrodan, veo que en ese wikibook se hace más o menos lo que yo tenía en mente.

Vick, después miro con más detenimiento eso que me pasaste.

Bueno, para dar un ejemplo de cómo me gustaría enfocar esto, voy a poner un tutorial introductorio que escribí sobre el integrado 555. Información sobre este integrado abunda, por todos lados, pero mi idea era dar una introducción que sea amigable para leer, y que sea fácil de entender por personas con pocos conocimientos. Eso es lo que busco. Y que después cada uno pueda leer un libro donde esté explicado todo más profundamente, teniendo una base.

Acá va:







Este tutorial es una introducción básica a los usos principales del circuito integrado 555. El objetivo es una introducción amigable a este integrado, para que luego el lector pueda informaciónrmarse mejor sobre usos más complejos o pueda buscar explicaciones más rigurosas en otros sitios donde éste integrado esté expuesto. Para buscar dichos lugares usar algún buscador. 

El 555 es un circuito integrado barato que tiene múltiples usos. Los usos más sencillos de probar son: 

1)    Multivibrador astable. 
2)    Multivibrador monoestable. 

Explicamos cada caso: 
1) Utilizando el 555 como Multivibrador astable, obtenemos en el pin de salida del integrado, una onda rectangular. Es decir, durante un tiempo en la salida habrá un 1 lógico (5v) y durante otro tiempo un 0 lógico (0v), repitiéndose el proceso a través del tiempo. Esos tiempos durante los cuales la salida está en 5v o en 0v, se determinan según el valor de un conjunto de elementos pasivos que hay que conectar en las patas del integrado cuando se lo configura. Esos elementos son capacitares y resistencias. Más adelante veremos en detalle las fórmulas. 

2) Usando el 555 como Multivibrador monoestable, tenemos un circuito que tiene la salida en estado bajo (0v), hasta que le damos un pulso negativo al pin 2, y entonces se pone la salida en estado alto (5v) durante un tiempo que como en el caso anterior, también está determinado por el valor de los capacitares y resistencias que usemos al configurar el integrado. Un ejemplo de esta configuración puede ser un temporizador. Cuando queramos prender un led durante X tiempo con un pulsador, ponemos al 555 como monoestable, y apretamos un pulsador que entregue un pulso de 0v al pin 2, lo cual hará que la salida se ponga en alto durante X tiempo, según el valor de las resistencias y capacitares. 

Habiendo visto qué sucede en cada caso, veamos primero un diagrama de los pines del integrado: 






La pata 1 (GND) se conecta a masa. 
La pata 8 (Vcc) es la alimentación, que puede ser entre 5 y 15v, según queramos nosotros. 
La pata 3 (Out) es la salida. 
La conexión del resto de las patas depende de la configuración que usemos. Para entender su funcionamiento habría que analizar cómo funciona el integrado por dentro, cosa que no haremos por ahora por su complejidad, que no es tanta pero por el momento nos supera. Más adelante en otro artículo se explicará. La pata 5 (Control) en los casos que vemos va a masa mediante un capacitor de 10nF. 

Ahora veamos cómo son los circuitos de los que hablábamos antes: 

1) Multivibrador astable: 






En la salida tendremos una onda rectangular, como podría ser ésta: 





Donde: 

t1 = 0,693 · (R1+R2) · C1 
t2 = 0,693 · R2 · C1 

Observar cómo variando el valor del capacitor y de las resistencias obtenemos los tiempos de alto y bajo que necesitemos. 

2) Multivibrador monoestable:  






Como se ve en el circuito, la pata 2 (Trigger, disparador o gatillo), se encuentra a la espera de un pulso a masa. Cuando eso suceda, la señal de la salida se pondrá en alto por un tiempo t1. Eso podemos hacerlo por ejemplo con un pulsador, que conecte al pin 2 con masa cada vez que pulsemos. Es importante que el pulso sea de corta duración (instantáneo) para que el circuito funcione bien. Otro punto a tener en cuenta es que para evitar disparos en falso, que suelen ocurrir, hay que conectar el pin 2 al positivo a través de una resistencia. Esto va a evitar que en estado de reposo o espera tengamos una activación falsa indeseada, manteniendo al gatillo con un cierto voltaje. Cuando efectivamente mandemos el pulso negativo, el gatillo funcionará correctamente activando la salida durante el tiempo t1. 

t1 = 1,1 · R · C 

t1 es el tiempo durante el cual la salida estará en alto. Si se quiere poner la salida en cero cuando todavía está en alto, hay que mandar un pulso instantáneo a masa en el pin 4 (Reset). En ese caso en vez de mandar en reposo el reset al positivo directo, hacerlo a través de una resistencia al igual que con el pin 2. 

En resumen, las dos maneras más fáciles de usar este integrado son: 

1)    Oscilador de onda rectangular: Oscila hasta que le quitemos la alimentación o se rompa. 
2) Temporizador: Se pone en alto durante un tiempo a causa de activar un gatillo, luego de ese tiempo se pone bajo de nuevo y sigue en estado de reposo. 

Cualquier cosita o error que encuentren comenten. Chao !!


----------



## _Maxi (Oct 14, 2009)

Hola, nadie interesado?


----------



## sfg88 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hola, no estuvo mal tu explicación yo recien estoy aprendiendo a utilizar el 555 y esto me sirvio para aclarar algunas dudas, tambien me arme los dos modos de operacion (astable y monoestable) pero no entendi muy bien como coloco la resistencia en el reset (pin 4) para detener la salida en el modo monoestable.

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999 (Oct 14, 2009)

Este proyecto es bastante interesante.Por ahí, leer todo un foro de discusion sin tener mucha idea de que se habla es un poco incómodo, y las fuentes de información están dispersas. Lo que si requeriría es cierta coordinacion entre desarrolladores.Pero la idea es buena.


----------



## eduardo dulcamara (Oct 14, 2009)

sobre 555. Encantado de ingresar aquí donde todos ayudan.
CUANTO ACABO DE LEER AQUÍ SOBRE EL TIMER, lo cierto es que puede bajarse del sitio de la National Semiconductor, por ejemplo,uno de los fabricantes,una docena de páginas con información. muy clara,de la que puede fácilmente decantarse lo que interesa
comunicar a quienes se inician. Parecerá perogrullada,pero si de semiconductores se trata, yo voy a los proveedores en  la web,como primera búsqueda.Por cierto,otra cosa es liarse en algún proyecto en que necesito harta ayuda,y no demoraré mucho en pedirla aquí. Viejolobo.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Oct 16, 2009)

Quiero hacer una pequeña objecion respecto a lo que dice Eduardo.Hace poquito traté de armar un circuito amplificador switching incluido en el PDF del LM311, pero durante el funcionamiento se hacia un cortocircuito en el mismo, aunque cabe aclarar que le hice una pequeña modificación para probarlo con solo 12V.Y los detectores de picos dibujados en ese mismo PDF un poco antes, estaban rotulados al revés (decia "Negative" el de picos positivos y viceversa).
     Lo que pretendo decir es que a toda la información hay que manejarla con cuidado, porque siempre puede haber errores.Además,gran parte (tal vez la mayor) está en inglés, y si bien saber ingles es importante , no podemos tampoco dar todos datos en ingles en un foro de habla hispana. 
     Por último, hay una cuestión: a menudo, uno no sabe que dispositivos existen para cumplir determinada funcion.Existe la posibilidad de incluir una pequeña lista de modelos junto con la explicacion.Ejemplo: alguien explica el amplificador operacional, entonces a lo ultimo escribe una lista de 8 o 10 versiones (741: berreta; LM2902:baja tension alimentacion; LF351: 741 mejorado ; LM318: compensacion externa;...etc) y una pequeña descripción.Una referencia, en otras palabras.


----------



## _Maxi (Oct 19, 2009)

sfg88 dijo:


> Hola, no estuvo mal tu explicación yo recien estoy aprendiendo a utilizar el 555 y esto me sirvio para aclarar algunas dudas, tambien me arme los dos modos de operacion (astable y monoestable) pero no entendi muy bien como coloco la resistencia en el reset (pin 4) para detener la salida en el modo monoestable.
> 
> Saludos


Para resetear, tenés que enviar un pulso negativo (gnd), al pin 4. Pero lo que pasa, es que a veces por ruido, se resetea involuntariamente el integrado. Entonces lo que se hace es poner en positivo al pin mientras no lo estemos usando. Entonces idealmente, estaría siempre en positivo, y sólo cuando apretemos el pulsador, se pondría en negativo y funcionaría perfecto. Ahora, en la práctica, si conectaramos derecho al positivo el pin, cuando apretemos el pulsador, se generaria un cortocircuito ya que estamos poniendo en contacto directo los 5v con gnd. Entonces la resistencia va para que cuando apretemos y pongamos en contacto, la corriente que circule desde el gnd hacia el positivo, pase por la resistencia y entonces se vea limitada.

Acá como se conecta la resistencia..


----------



## lubeck (Oct 19, 2009)

esta excelente la idea.... pero creo que si es un megaproyecto, para mi lo mas dificil de entender son los transistores honestamente les digo que se me haria mas facil aprender a programar pics que usar adecuadamente un transistor, que si lo betas que si esto que si la saturacion ppufff, aunado a que hay como treintamil tipos,  si hubiera y debe haberlo pero no lo encuentro un tutorial para entender los principio basicos excelente.... yo me apuntaria con tu proyecto si tuviera los conocimientos necesarios....
saludos....


----------



## fernandob (Oct 19, 2009)

lubeck:
no es dificil, mira , lo lindo y bueno de esto es que , por darte el ejemplo que mencionas : transistores:
No necesitas saber todo, e smas, podes estar usandolos hace años y haber cosas que no conoces.

sabes cuanta gente usa el 555 y no lo conoce bien ??
un monton.

vos podes comensar con transistores tranquilo, pero no te tenes que embarullar con libros y formulas que no entiendas.
compra varios , total salen poco , y en tu casa hace pruebas.
al principio sabras usarlso como llaves , en conmutacion.
y luego en forma lineal, de a poco si te interesa veras curvas y las iras entendiendo .

nada es necesario tener que aprender TODO .
y lo que no aprendiste , te queda para mas adelante.
un dia descubris algo que no sabias Y TE ENCANTARA descubrirlo.

por eso , no te calentes si la cosa aun no la sabes , y tampo co te abatates, el tema es de a poco .

hay que poner tiempo y esfuerzo , pero la electronica y la fisica ESTAN AHI , no se esconden de nadie y no te cambian las reglas como suele hacer la gente, por eso es un tema muyinteresante y da satisfacciones.

si..........aca empezaron con el 555 de un saque, un chip que he criticado bastante , pero es un chip muy publicitado, hablando de eso.
yo estoy justo usandolo (tenia unos cuantos de ellos, y antes de que hechen raices decidi usarlos) 
y a la pata de control no le puse ningun C. a masa 
y no se comporta para nada inestable.
¿ sera que lo trate bien ??


----------



## lubeck (Oct 19, 2009)

Entiendo perfectamente lo que me quieres decir, y estoy deacuerdo con cada palabra, pero  digamos... 
 a mi me gusta mucho este foro y me encanta tratar de participar pero muchas de la veces me detengo porque no entiendo ni siquiera algunos terminos, es decir, cuando supe de este  foro, y me empece a interesar en el, se mencionaba mucho la palabra masa y yo antes la conocia como tierra asi que no entendia a que se referian, entonces mi punto es el siguiente, si hubiera un recopilado de terminos, componentes, y aplicaciones como apoyo similar a lo que es la wiki pero exclusivamente para electronica, me costaria menos entender y participar en digamos este foro....

Digo si de por si ya es muy amplificadora y dificil la electroninica, estar buscando en ve tu sabe donde todo, se complica mucho mas, es cierto que para eso existen carreras e ingenierias pero muchos no supimos elegir bien, o no tuvimos los recursos u otros motivos, pero tenemos las ganas de aprenderla....
no crees...
saludos fernando


----------



## _Maxi (Oct 19, 2009)

@fernandob, fijate que yo tampoco expliqué porqué poner ese capacitor (el de la pata 5), más bien lo hice por verlo en todos lados. Después tengo que ponerme a ver como funciona por dentro el 555, que muy dificil no es según había visto, y ahí entenderé para qué se usa esa pata.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 20, 2009)

hola, el tema es que HAY QUE PERDER TIEMPO.
yo estoy hace una semana (de a ratos) con una placa que ya esta y espero vender algunas por mes.
usa otro ci , pero tuve que analizarlo.
arme el circuito de a partes, probe por separado cada cosa.

asi se hace .

armas un circuito con un transistor, , medis, cambias valores, asi de a poco vas comprendiendo que es lo que hace, que podes esperar de el .
un transistor que maneje 4 leds, un emisor comun , con los leds en el colector.
y la base la controlas con la Rb.

mira, si hubieses estado en este mundo hace 30 años te aseguro que hoy dirias lo contrario, en mi epoca habia integrados , , no micros.
y no encontrabas teoria de nada.

hoy hay de todo, DE TODO , pero hay que perder tiempo , leyendo mucho y armando mucho.

EL GRAN ERROR es de todos (que son muchisimos) que arman cosas que ven aquio en otro lado , ven un circuito y lo arman, Y ESTA MAL .
no tenes que armar nada que no comprendas , que no le hayas visto y olfateado hasta abajo de la bombacha.

yo de pibe hice asi, veia un circuito y no lo armaba, lo separaba en partes y solo si comprendia cada etapa , y la probaba y la entendia luego lo armaba, y asi surgia todo:
todo.

la capacidad de mejorarlo , de luego modificarlo.

pero aqui y en todos lados (por que esto es una escala de el mundo ) solo quieren "armar" , creen que por hacer una placa grandota llena de componentes y que (de pedo) les ande ya saben.

y no es ese el camino.

de neuvo te digo:
información hay A LO LOCO .
pero nada viene con forma de pastilla de menta.

tenes que leer mucho y perder mucho tiempo en la mesa de pruebas.
lo mismo que si vas a la escuela de electronica, pero en este caso lo haces por tu cuenta.

si no entienden ese concepto ........van muertos .


----------



## lubeck (Oct 20, 2009)

> mira, si hubieses estado en este mundo hace 30 años te aseguro que hoy dirias lo contrario, en mi epoca habia integrados , , no micros.
> y no encontrabas teoria de nada.


Te puedo hacer este comentario si me permites y no creas que es con animo de levantar polemica, pero hace treinta años si creo que era dificil, pero las aplicaciones tambien eran pocas es decir la electronica te servia para un radio, una television una calculadora y en fin los aparatos de esa epoca, hoy para hacer digamos un cnc tienes que aprender computacion, mecanica, electronica, Geometria y neumatica, no crees que es mas o menos lo mismo que antes, claro la información esta en todos lados pero hay que dedicarle su tiempo a cada una....


----------



## fernandob (Oct 20, 2009)

pero seguro, es asi, y no es nada de polemica.

pero me decian mas atras que les costaba el tema de un transistor.

solo dije que hay que ir de a poco , tenes para un monton de aplicaciones sabiendo solo el uso de transistores y cis comunes.

para saber bien los temas que mencionas hay que estudiar ingenieria.

IGUAL TE DIGO que si sabes bien lso temas que mencionaste al principio, (pero BIEN ) radio, tv , calculadora.
ya con eso sos un bocho y tenes para miles de aplicaciones.

un saludo


----------



## lubeck (Oct 20, 2009)

Mi punto y reitero como ya se han descubierto muchas mas aplicaciones y componentes, y hay demasiada información, para los que empezamos no sabemos por donde empezar valga la redundancia, lo que tambien es un problema, es decir, yo entiendo un poco de programacion y vi la computacion desde sus inicios con las comodore y las macintosh, a mi si sale un programa , lenguaje,  procesador o dispositivo nuevo y no me cuesta casi nada manejarlo y saber como funcionan en sus entrañas, probre de las nuevas generaciones que ahora creen que son sabios los que desarrollan drivers para dispositivos(Esto lo lei en un post de un foro)...
ahora bien, para mi seria genial si estuviera una pagina que contuviera de forma desmenuzada y que no tuviera que estar buscando temas de electronica  en todos lados y a veces con opiniones divididas la información, como por ejemplo si tengo alguna duda de una funcion de c o VB, solo tengo que ir a la pagina del MSDN de microsoft y listo, salgo de la duda en un santiamen... y posteriormente discutir en algun foro su aplicacion...

Yo creo que este seria un buen comienzo para hacer de la electronica una ciencia y no una tecnica...

(ojo con esto no quiero decir que la computacion es mas que la electronica ni veceversa, son dos cosas  totalmente diferentes, son casi hermanas y cada una tiene su chiste )

Saludos ....
P.D. Perdon por mi ignoracia pero que es un bocho en mi pais se les dice asi a los volskwagen sedan... los escarabajos  o bochos famosos...


----------



## fernandob (Oct 20, 2009)

a mi me encantaria saber de programacion , 1 /10 de lo que vos sabes, soy medio durazno.

miren, CREO que ya que mencionas eso de ir a tal pagina , por que en vez de tratar de aqui abrir temas , como ser explicaciones, que quedarian a medias o a cuartas , por que ..........si uno lo piensa un poquitin , es , muy dificil que alguien escriba un libro de enseñanza electronica aqui.
lo que quiero decir es que no es facil, hay libros.
en unaño de la secundaria te dan muchas cosas y son apuntes para 1 año.
fijense que un TP de el colegio son varias hojas y noches de trabajo , y es solo un temita de un bimestre .......querer dedicarse aca a eso.......no lo veo.


no seria mas coherente , hoy dia que ya existe tanta información . que lo que hagan es :

cuando ven un apunte BUENO de algo lo ponen aca, aclaran bien con el titulo que es y lo ponen .

en lo posible el apunte , no el enlace, por que el enlace hoy esta y mañana no .
pero si no queda otra , pues el enlace.

titulo bien arriba y adjunto el archivo.

asi de a poco se van haciendo de buenas explicaciones.
incluso de distintos niveles.

NO CIRCUITOS , solo teoria que ese es el tema.

luego si algo queda en el tintero alguno lo aclara o ya aparecera otro apunte.

para comenzar con C , orientado a micros, para un salamin que solo programo en ASM y le custa el tema de las compu ......tenes algo amigable en la web o algun archivo que me pueds compartir ??? si es libre ponelo aca por favor o en algun tema de programacion y me avisas por MP donde lo pusiste.
si no es "publicable" avisame por MP (MP = abajo de la mesa en mi idioma )


----------



## lubeck (Oct 20, 2009)

Dame un poco de tiempo tengo uno que te puede servir pero no me acuerdo donde esta si lo encuentro te aviso, vale!...

con respecto al tema y como mencione y estoy deacuerdo contigo seria un megaproyecto....
pero es buena idea...


----------



## Limbo (Oct 20, 2009)

Buenas,

No es por entrometerme solo quiero dar mi opinion y espero que nadie se la tome a mal.
Esta muy bien lo del curso Open Source para las personas que no se puedan permitir comprarse un libro, pero lo que digo es que los libros que hay actualmente imagino que estaran escritos por grandes ingenieros o varios de ellos, asi que, comparando, el estudio y la experiencia de dichos ingenieros al final lo caro sale barato. 
Cuidado, no digo que vosotros no seais ingenieros (no lo sé) pero si una persona escribe un libro didactico de este tipo es porque el conocimiento y los años no son pocos.

Me parece genial lo del curso para la gente que no tenga recursos, pero si puedes permitirte comprar un libro, yo eligiria comprar un libro, o directamente estudiar electronica, no obstante, estoy aprendiendo mucho de las ayudas de los usuarios de este foro y la verdad es que no puedo quejarme de la información que se me da, mucho mas extensa de lo que pensaba que recibiria en un principio al registrarme como usuario, quien sabe, igual algun dia soy yo quien ayudo a otros. 

Una observación que no sé si habeis comentado, una serie de ejercicios de ejemplo la verdad es que no estaria nada mal, organizados por temas seria genial, para mi los ejercicios han sido lo que mas me han hecho aprender en cuanto a teoria.

Saludos!


----------



## lubeck (Oct 20, 2009)

No es ninguna intromision y a mi me nutre tu opinion, a mi tambien me ha dado mucho este foro o todo, pero creo estar equivocado, primero veo el tema y pregunto y despues voy corriendo a investigar la traduccion de lo que me dijeron... error...
y de echo en este foro en un apartado hay ejemplos de circuitos y no se como explicarlo que no se me mal entienda, tengo ganas de aprender con curso o sin el, pero algunos son un poco avanzados ¿me explico bien?
saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 21, 2009)

Esto es algo que va mucho mas allá del precio. Los libros que tu mencionas, los puedes encontrar en una biblioteca o descargar de Internet (ilegal). Pero si lo deseas, te invito a averiguar que es ese "mucho mas allá".
En cuanto a lo de la calidad de la información, supongo que nadie de los aquí presentes va a escribir sobre mecánica cuántica. Además, creo que a veces no es importante que el documento rebose de información, si no que transmita al lector ese conocimiento de la forma mas clara y amena posible. La capacidad de expresión juega un papel muy importante a la hora de enseñar.


----------



## _Maxi (Oct 22, 2009)

Hola.

Acá dejo un link de una página en inglés, que al parecer tiene una buena introducción a los temas básicos de la electrónica, y también propone práctica.

http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/

Espero les sirva


----------



## lubeck (Oct 22, 2009)

Andale maxi, mas o menos era lo que yo buscaba, lo estuve hojeando y las explicaciones no me parecieron muy sofisticadas, ejemplos sencillos, lo seguire revisando, pero de momento lo voy a tomar como mi libro de cabecera....  gracias.....

p.d. a esos gringos...., no me agradan, pero como los respeto....
buscare y ojala con exitoalgo algo similar echo por nuestros hermanos latinos...


----------



## Nepper (Oct 22, 2009)

buenas!

les quería decir, que tal vez estén mal interpretando lo que es "aprender" electrónica... La sabidurá que descrive FernandoB es muy cierta, no se necesita saber todo, pero si saber lo que se hace...

De cierta forma, ese proyecto ya está en funcionamiento, y todo gracias a los foristas... en este foro se expresan todas las preguntas que la gente podría tener, no solo novatos, sino también profesionales... La gran ventaja que posee este "libro" es que te responde, no como las hojas de datos que tal vez no cazas una y no sabes como interpretarlo, aquí puedes repreguntar...

En cuanto a la dificultad, depende totalmente de la persona, no existe una guía, por más dinámica que sea, que le deje conocimientos 100% a todas las personas...
El idioma "vulgar" (por llamarlo de algúna forma) también es ambiguo e indeterminado en ciertas formas, por eso existe el idioma matemático, porque no existe error en su expresión (tal vez si en su interpretación, en caso que alguien no lo maneje bien)

Vamos a un claro ejemplo: 
Ley de ohm: La relación que existe entre la tensión aplicada en un circuito y la corriente que circula por la misma es la resistencia....
o también: La corriente es directamente proporcional a la tensión e inversamente proporcional a la resistencia
o también: la gráfica descripta por la relación generada entre la tensión y la corriente es una recta ascendente, al que llamaremos, resistencia...

Ahora expresaremos lo anterior matemáticamente:
R=V/I         JAJAJA!!!! todo está aquí

Lo que quiero indicar con esto, es que hay que enseñar a leer los libros, no a hacer libros faciles de leer, porque estaríamos usando páginas enteras, para temas que se ven en renglones...
Con el temas del ingles es exactamente lo mismo que la matemática, si no te gusta ingles, te resultará muy dificil manejarte con la electrónica... y si no te gusta la matemática, te será muy dificil manejarte con la electrónica... es lo mismo...

La dificultad depende totalmente de la persona que aprende, no todos poseen la misma voluntad o poder de compresión....

Lo que proponen hacer, es algo para ayudar a los inentendidos del tema, pero el foro es la mejor opción, luego del libro....
Yo me manejo así: tengo un problema, investigo en internet (no tengo libros de electrónica) reviso el foro a ver si alguien tuvo la misma duda o similar, y en caso contrario, inicio el foro con la pregunta...

Si son principiantes los que tienen las dudas, es muy dificicil que consulten, irán directamente a las "preguntas", solo los avanzados, saben que conviene buscar antes de preguntar, y por lo tanto, crear otra base de datos electrónica no mejoraría las condiciones de enseñanza, y gracias a todo eso, existe este foro, porque no todo está en los apuntes, libros, monografías, etc...


----------



## electrodan (Oct 22, 2009)

No se por que crees que deberíamos ser tolerantes en ese aspecto con los que empiezan. Ya sabes, "árbol que nace torcido, jamás se endereza". Eso no es del todo cierto, pero no es bueno que los aprendices de electrónica (que en realidad todos lo somos siempre) adquieran malas costumbres.
En cuanto a lo de lo ameno de la lectura: creo que si tu libro es difícil de leer, no es un buen libro. La documentación debe incentivar a sus lectores, no alejarlos.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 22, 2009)

Yo creo que ya me perdi en el tema, creo para no ser tan malo conmigo mismo, dire que estoy fuera de mi limites... y no decirme tonto, pero lo que se propone en este tema es hacer un libro electronico de el cual ya hay una version http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/ 
entonces cual seria el tema hacerlo mas facil, traducirlo al español, incluirlo en este foro, hacerlo universal, no esta bien ese, hacer un curso interactivo con fechas, alumnos etc.. o que?
saludos....

pd. sean benevolentes recuerden que no conozco mucha literatura de electronica....


----------



## _Maxi (Oct 22, 2009)

@lubeck, recien hoy o ayer encontré esa página. Es exactamente lo que yo quería hacer.. lo que podríamos hacer, sería traducirlo. Yo me ofrezco para traducirlo, pero necesitaría ayuda de un par de personas más para terminar en tiempo razonable. Las imágenes podrían ser las mismas, bah, los dibujos quiero decir.. se pueden editar las palabras con photoshop para traducir las frases de las imagenes.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 22, 2009)

Yo me apunto para traducir un par de páginas. Pero primero debería revisar su licencia.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 23, 2009)

Si quereis yo puedo hechar una mano con las imagenes. 
Con el texto tambien, aunque no se me da del todo bien ekl ingles, ayer estuve leyendo la web y no parecia muy complicada de traducir. En fin, puedo ayudar con algunas paginas.

Aunque yo como *electrodan* hay que revisar su licencia.
Ya me direis algo.
Saludos!!


----------



## _Maxi (Oct 23, 2009)

Licencia: 

http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/l_dsl.html

http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/l_contribute.html


----------



## fernandob (Oct 23, 2009)

hola, ayer iba a decir que esa web que puso lubeck esta mu ybuena y demuestra como ya hay qgente que se ocupo de explicar las cosas bien.

de que traduccuion hablan ??? 
a mi mi hijo me puso el traductor en la pc y me aparece todo en castellano, alguna palabra medio descolgada pero el 99% bien .

saludo s


----------



## _Maxi (Oct 23, 2009)

Si, se puede usar un automático pero creo que se pierde un poco de sentido en muchas oraciones.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 23, 2009)

Yo tambiem me apunto si nos ponemos deacuero en la metodologia de la traduccion, y si ustedes elctronicos creen que es un buen material creo que seria excelente para muchas personas de habla hispana, ahora con respecto a la licencia y no es etico y repito no es nada etico mencionarlo pero cuantos de nosotros no tenemos una copia ilegal de algo ya sea software, musica peliculas, etc...., mi punto es... tenemos copias ilegales de cosas no muy productivas y nos detenemos en cosas que si lo podrian ser....  
 ahora los alcances legales reales cuales podrian ser si la mayoria somos anonimos.... alguien me lo podria explicar como si fuera un niño de tres años....
Saludos....

un parentesis fuera del tema.....
p.d. fernandob sigo en la busqueda, no lo encuentro, no es escusa pero es un material que crei dificil ocupar pronto, y no tuve cuidado al archivarlo correctamente, espero no formes una mala imagen de mi....
por otro lado si estoy en lo correcto cuando mencionas los micros, si el mismo que los pics no? o estoy buscando algo incorrecto....
otro comentario porque Cy no basic que es mas amigable, es decir, basic es como el ingles es un lenguage universal en las pc, es decir desde la primera generacion de las pc como la ps25 incluia basic en su rom y hasta hoy es un lenguaje muy popular en cambio otros como asm, pascal, entre otros se han convertido casi en lenguas muertas, espero no sea el caso de c... explico bien mi punto....


----------



## fernandob (Oct 23, 2009)

hola lubeck , aqui se trato y en algun otro lugar tambien y el C ganaba de lejos, si bien es mas dificil pero es mucho mejor y abre puertas a cualquier lenguaje y mas.
siempre en las discusiones de este tipo (c o basic) ganaba C.

si no lo encuentras no te hagas problema, era solo para tenerlo , el dia que de verdad me quiera poner con pics de nuevo aviso a los gritos.
muchas gracias igual, de verdad.

por otro lado respecto a lo de "piratear" el asunto es que el foro este es de andres y es un foro que lo ve todo el mundo, , es como tener un local a la calle, si te ven los inspectores en algo mal te cierran el local.

un saludo


----------



## electrodan (Oct 23, 2009)

La ética es relativa.
La cuestión no es que puedan descubrir la traducción y aplicarnos una sanción (puede no ser un problema para ti, pero si para Andrés Cuenca, administrador del foro). La cuestión es que aquí nos propusimos crear una guía libre ("open source", según el autor del tema) que todos puedan compartir y modificar, sin los obvios problemas de estar cometiendo algo penado legalmente.
Si lo que saliera de aquí fuera ilegal o privativo, poco valor tendría: ya hay decenas de buenos libros de electrónica en español, uno mas (con la añadidura de ser ilegal) no haría diferencia.



lubeck dijo:


> otro comentario porque Cy no basic que es mas amigable, es decir, basic es como el ingles es un lenguage universal en las pc, es decir desde la primera generacion de las pc como la ps25 incluia basic en su rom y hasta hoy es un lenguaje muy popular en cambio otros como asm, pascal, entre otros se han convertido casi en lenguas muertas, espero no sea el caso de c... explico bien mi punto....


Cada uno de los lenguajes que mencionas, es mas útil para determinado propósito.
Por ejemplo, Basic está diseñado para aprender programación, y puede llegar a ser bueno para programar programas simples (aunque creo que hay mejores alternativas). Peeero... nunca podrás hacer un sistema operativo con Basic. Aquí entra el C, un lenguaje potentísimo (además de mucho mas eficiente que el Basic) con el que *tienes el poder* de asignar los recursos como te parezca necesario, es decir, es muy flexible. Peeero... Lo que aparentemente no sabes, es que al compilar C, lo que haces es transformar tu programa en el conjunto de instrucciónes que maneja ASM, con el cual puedes controlar que cosas exactamente hace el procesador (o el hardware asociado). La humanidad no puede olvidar el ensamblador, porque sin estas instrocciones no hay procesador ni nada programable.
Un lenguaje que recomiendo es Python. Su síntasis es muy amigable, a la vez que permite hacer programas bastante potentes con unas pocas líneas de código. Incluso creo que le gana al Basic en facilidad de aprendizaje.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 24, 2009)

Ahhh... muy claros los dos temas, en cuanto a lo de piratear de ningun modo queremos que pase eso de que nos cierren el local ni que terceras personas pagen el precio....

 En cuanto a lo d C vs basic, tambien estoy deacuerdo con ustedes, lo que yo trataba de decir y si me permiten la anlogia es que si puede comenzar a aprender a manejar con un ferrari  pero la mayoria empezamos  con un volkwagen  o similar y no pretendemos ser unos campeones en formula uno, solamente transportarnos de un lugar a otro, no se si me explico, estoy deacuedo que nunca desapareceran, incluso todavia he encontrado codigos en cobol (1960-) que lo creia extinto,  y claro no lo se todo con respecto a compiladores pero si se que todos terminan hablando el mismo idioma... el lenguaje maquina, binario o como le quieramos nombrar, la diferencia radica en lo pesado del mismo y la cantidad de instrucciones que se pueden realizar...
 mi intensión sincera era solo tratar de ayudar.... 
y ahora si que como dijo fernandob, quisiera saber 1/10 de lo que sabes, y si pudieras ayudarme en recomendarme un compilador  para programar en plataforma wce te estaria bastante agradecido...
  Saludos....


----------



## electrodan (Oct 24, 2009)

Desviándonos del tema original, en realidad no existe un "lenguaje máquina" universal. Este es diferente para cada arquitectura de procesadores.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 24, 2009)

perdon por el desvio...
con respecto a este tema a mi no se me ocurre otra idea mas que tomar ese libro leer bien la licencia(porque no la he ni visto), y si puede traducir excelente, y si no nadamas recomendarla a quien le pueda ser util... y que cada quien haga su traduccion....
Saludos y gracias por escucharme....


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 24, 2009)

Un curso de electrónica con poca teoria es algo imposible.
Tarde o temprano se tiene que dar, sinó no se puede seguir avanzando

saludos


----------



## _Maxi (Oct 24, 2009)

@elosciloscopio, estamos de acuerdo. Si dije algo que hizo que pensaras que no, puedes citarlo.

Me perdí un poco leyendo la licencia, voy a ver si le mando un mail al tipo, que sería lo más molesto quizás, pero bueno, después de todo, debe ser un honor para él (?)
Igual por lo que vi sí se puede modificar su obra, siempre que las obras derivadas mantengan la misma licencia, creo.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 24, 2009)

No es nada en concreto, simlemente he deducido de todo el post que tu intención
es dar el mínimo de teoría posible, ya que resulta aburrida.
Pero de todas formas, supongo tienes en cuenta que será necesaria

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Oct 24, 2009)

Si puedo hacer una pregunta, ¿a qué se refieren exactamente con "teoría"? (qué tipo de teoría, sobre qué temas, etc.)


Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 24, 2009)

me refiero, por ejemplo, que te cuenten como se utiliza un transistor, pero no te expliquen como funciona físicamente


----------



## Cacho (Oct 24, 2009)

Algo así pensé...
Hay cosas que requieren una base teórica muchísimo más grande de lo que se suele suponer. De querer hacer algo como lo que planteás habría que empezar con mucha (mucha en serio) matemática, un poco de química, mucha física (otra vez, mucha es mucha) y recién ahí decir la palabra transistor.

A ver... El transistor funciona siguiendo algunos principios físicos de esos que involucran electrones y velocidades altísimas. Física cuántica. Entre difícil e imposible de entender sin saber lo anterior (la de Newton) y análisis matemático bastante avanzado.
Vamos mejor a la física Newtoniana. Difícil o imposible de entender sin saber... Matemática.

Mejor será quedarse con un pantallazo de cómo hacer que algo funcione, sin buscar la raíz última o pocos van a seguir el texto. Quien tenga interés va a ir preguntando sobre el punto específico y así se avanzará.
Lo más adecuado, estimo yo, será entonces hacer algo de divulgación más que algo que apunte a ser educativo.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Oct 24, 2009)

> Lo más adecuado, estimo yo, será entonces hacer algo de divulgación más que algo que apunte a ser educativo


Yo prodria sugerir que se abriera un tema donde cada miembro que quisiera, aportara links de literatura.... no creen que funcionaria?

pd. Mmmmm... que decepcion.... mi esposa esta leyendo el libro "Yo, Julio Verne" por J.J. Benitez, yo estaba escribiendo este post y vio mi texto en amarillo que no recuerdo como se llama y me dijo: esa frase de Eisten no es de èl es de Julio Verne y me mostro la pagina y si.... es de Verne, entonces mi idolo Einstein tambien era pirata.... no mas cambio un par de palabras.... (pag 77 cap I)


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 24, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Algo así pensé...
> Hay cosas que requieren una base teórica muchísimo más grande de lo que se suele suponer. De querer hacer algo como lo que planteás habría que empezar con mucha (mucha en serio) matemática, un poco de química, mucha física (otra vez, mucha es mucha) y recién ahí decir la palabra transistor.
> 
> A ver... El transistor funciona siguiendo algunos principios físicos de esos que involucran electrones y velocidades altísimas. Física cuántica. Entre difícil e imposible de entender sin saber lo anterior (la de Newton) y análisis matemático bastante avanzado.
> ...


 

Exactamente, eso es lo que digo

Supongo que el ejemplo del transistor es el más claro, ya que me costó casi toda mi vida comprenderlos, y aún me cuesta utilizarlos.

Además, para entender unas cosas hay que entender de otras, por eso en la
carrera se acaba estuciando... geografía  


Sin una buena base, no hay de nada. no empezemos la casa por el tejado.

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Oct 24, 2009)

Siguiendo su misma lógica, podría decir que para escribir un post en el foro, necesito conocer el código de todo el software de mi computadora, por lo que necesito conocer cada protocolo de los que manejan, como funciona un compilador, el esquema lógico de cada componente de la computadora, conocer el circuito de cada una de sus compuertas, haber estudiado física por varios años para conocer el funcionamiento de cada componente, necesito tener conocimientos sobre fuentes SMPS, sobre líneas de transmisión energía eléctrica, sobre los generadores de la central eléctrica...
Un poco exagerado, pero creo que para poder escribir un post, solamente necesito saber escribir, teclear, y poder mover mínimamente el ratón.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 24, 2009)

Yo mismo me corrijo...



> Yo prodria sugerir que se abriera un tema donde cada miembro que quisiera, aportara links de literatura.... no creen que funcionaria?



me refiero a literatura de electronica obviamente.....


----------



## Cacho (Oct 24, 2009)

Entonces creo que estamos todos de acuerdo. Un poco de divulgación, algunas explicaciones pero no escarbar demasiado. ¿No?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 24, 2009)

si bueno


PD

dichoso editor; porque no me deja publicar mensajes cortos!!!


----------



## lubeck (Oct 24, 2009)

Mas que deacuerdo....


----------



## electrodan (Oct 25, 2009)

¿A que te refieres con "divulgación"?
Yo entendí que ustedes no podían explicar como funciona un transistor sin entrar en conceptos de física y matemática profunda.
¿Soy tan mal lector, que entendí justamente lo contrario, o en ese "Entonces creo que estamos todos de acuerdo" no cabe mi participación?


----------



## Cacho (Oct 25, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> ...ustedes no podían explicar como funciona un transistor sin entrar en conceptos de física y matemática profunda.


Ni nosotros ni nadie.

Lo que decíamos es que no se puede explicar el fondo del asunto sin mucha física (que requiere matemática a granel) y un poco de química.
Cómo _hacer funcionar_ un transistor es una cosa. Cómo _funciona_ es otra.

Para entender cómo hacer que un transistor conduzca no es necesaria mucha teoría, ni física, ni matemática. Para entender cabalmente cómo conduce un transistor, qué es lo que pasa adentro de la capsulita negra, qué es y cómo se da la polarización de las junturas y demás cuestiones, sí.

Con "divulgación" hablábamos del primer caso, de la explicación apuntada a un lector general, sin grandes bases matemáticas ni físicas, y por lo tanto limitada a los puntos que se puedan explicar sin recalar demasiado en esos campos.

Como ejemplo, en este post sólo necesitás saber qué es un logaritmo y qué es una escala logarítmica y entender ambos conceptos, claro (el logaritmo más que la escala). Con eso tenés los dB explicados. En ese caso, más básico que eso no se puede hacer porque esos dos conceptos no los podés esquivar. Tampoco se puede hacer más complejo.
En otros muchos casos se pueden resolver cosas con herramientas "más básicas" e ir complicando cada vez más el asunto hasta llegar a puntos que marean. El transistor es un buen ejemplo.


Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Oct 25, 2009)

Definitivamente soy mal lector y redactor. Quise decir como utilizarlos.
Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 25, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Definitivamente soy mal lector y redactor.


No creo que tan malo... Nos entendimos a la primera, sólo era una cuestión de una palabrita...

Y cambiando un poco el eje, ya nos fuimos a cualquier lado con el tema. Esto amerita una limpieza y seguir con lo del título, ¿no?


----------



## electrodan (Oct 25, 2009)

Si así te parece, dale noma'.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 25, 2009)

Ups... Hay más offtopic que "ontopic". Creo quemejor agotamos el tema de licencias y discusiónes en este hilo (cambio de nombre por "Discusión sobre curso...") y cuando haya novedades de la licencia y esas cosas se abre uno nuevo.
De paso se pueden dejar abiertos los dos, para que las preguntas que surjan sobre el curso se hagan por acá y los artículos (y sólo los artículos) queden prolijitos en el otro.

Un abrazo


----------



## lubeck (Oct 25, 2009)

Quisiera hacer una aclaracion, que creo que a mi me correspnde.... con el tema del transistor si definitivamente no se realmente como funciona... solo tengo una remota idea, y creo que yo empece a mencionarlo, pero nada mas lo ponia como ejemplo, no queria en este tema que se me explicara su funcionamiento....
con respecto a lo de la licencia imagino que la de la pagina de all circuits creo que es muy clara  casi desde el principio "Verbatim copying of this document is permitted, in any medium."  "La copia exacta de este documento es permitida en cualquir medio"
para la modificacion y sustracion de la obra:"Permission is granted to modify or sample from a copy of the Work" .... solo se tiene que hacer mencion en los creditos los terminos de la licencia, etc..., lo que quiero decir es que si se puede hacer su traduccion legal... a menos que se escape algo.....


----------



## _Maxi (Oct 26, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Algo así pensé...
> Hay cosas que requieren una base teórica muchísimo más grande de lo que se suele suponer. De querer hacer algo como lo que planteás habría que empezar con mucha (mucha en serio) matemática, un poco de química, mucha física (otra vez, mucha es mucha) y recién ahí decir la palabra transistor.
> 
> A ver... El transistor funciona siguiendo algunos principios físicos de esos que involucran electrones y velocidades altísimas. Física cuántica. Entre difícil e imposible de entender sin saber lo anterior (la de Newton) y análisis matemático bastante avanzado.
> ...


Cacho, comprendo lo que decís. Yo estudio ing. electrónica así que te comprendo. Pero, hace poco conocí a un tipo que utiliza transistores, y diseña circuitos electrónicos. Tuvo su propia empresa de electrónica, y fabricaba muchos aparatos distintos, algunos muy complejos, que vendía a empresas argentinas. Pero no tiene ni nunca tuvo idea de cómo funciona internamente un transistor. Es un técnico electrónico recibido en los 80.

Entonces digo yo, si lo que vos decís es cierto. Cómo es que mi amigo logró lo que logró?

Saludos.


----------



## Nepper (Oct 26, 2009)

_Maxi dijo:


> Cacho, comprendo lo que decís. Yo estudio ing. electrónica así que te comprendo. Pero, hace poco conocí a un tipo que utiliza transistores, y diseña circuitos electrónicos. Tuvo su propia empresa de electrónica, y fabricaba muchos aparatos distintos, algunos muy complejos, que vendía a empresas argentinas. Pero no tiene ni nunca tuvo idea de cómo funciona internamente un transistor. Es un técnico electrónico recibido en los 80.
> 
> Entonces digo yo, si lo que vos decís es cierto. Cómo es que mi amigo logró lo que logró?
> 
> Saludos.



Creo que con esto reiterás lo que dice cacho... te la hago simple...

Todos usamos una canilla de agua ¿no?, tranquilamente, vas la abrís, y la cerras... sabes que si la abris poco, sale poco, si la abris toda, sale todo... listo... vos mismo te arías la red de agua de tu casa... Ahora, si hay un fontanero, encargado de "reparar" la canilla, si debe saber como funciona, que tiene un cuerito, el largo de la rosca, etc... pero aún así, el fontanero no analizará la distancia al tanque, el campo de fuerza generado por el agua, los tipos de minerales que lleva el agua, el material de la goma que la cierra, el momento mecánico para cerrar la canilla... luego, si una empresa diseña una canilla para que no se le pegue el sarro, si arán todo esto, y si esa empresa quiere sacar una canilla para ancianos sin fuerza que cierre sin problemas, tendrán que analizar los materiales y momento de rotación...
La utilidad es lo que diferencia el conocimiento... y el filosofo es lo que busca el conocimiento...
mientras la canilla funcione, y se pueda cambiar en caso de rotura... no necesito saber mas nada...

Justamente, yo me metí en el foro por eso, para ver como funciona un zener, para que me digan si el retificador está bien (porque a mi me voló 3 veces), pero si quiero un búmetro de 35 leds, basta con ir a pablín y que un amigo te diga como usar el cloruro ferrico...


----------



## Cacho (Oct 26, 2009)

Exactamente como te dice Nepper.

Otro ejemplo: Un mecánico y un Ingeniero Mecánico. El mecánico te va a arreglar el auto si se rompe. Sabrá cómo dejarlo en funcionamiento.
El ingeniero puede rediseñarlo desde la base porque sabe cuánto resiste cada material y conoce hasta el detalle los principios que rigen su funcionamiento.

Pasa lo mismo con un albañil y un arquitecto y tantas otras cosas.

Explicar (aprender) cómo hacer andar algo es una cosa.
Explicar (aprender) cómo hace para funcionar es otra.

Saludos

PS: 
@Nepper: Qué capo Wittgenstein...


----------



## _Maxi (Oct 26, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Exactamente como te dice Nepper.


No estoy de acuerdo. Tampoco contesta lo que yo dije. Si una persona sin saber como funciona un transistor internamente (y además sabiendo muy poca matemática) pudo tener su propia empresa de electrónica con empleados, vivir de eso, y aún vivir de eso a pesar de que ya no tiene la empresa, entonces cómo podría un curso sin tanta teoría no ser útil para personas que por ahí simplemente buscan una iniciación para luego informaciónrmarse mejor si así lo necesitan?


----------



## Cacho (Oct 26, 2009)

_Maxi dijo:


> ...cómo podría un curso sin tanta teoría no ser útil para personas que por ahí simplemente buscan una iniciación para luego informaciónrmarse mejor si así lo necesitan?


Sos el primero que menciona la utilidad. Nadie había tocado el tema hasta este último post tuyo.

Se habló del enfoque que debería tener, de la finalidad, pero no de la utilidad.
Sea de la profundidad que sea, será útil. El punto es (si lo querés ver desde este ángulo) que algo demasiado superficial lo entenderá todo el mundo, pero no será útil para muchos porque no pasará de puntos muy básicos.
Algo demasiado profundo no será de utilidad para muchos porque no lo llegarán a entender.
Una dimensión acorde al lector promedio es lo que resultará de más utilidad. 
Divulgación.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Oct 26, 2009)

Disculpen que pase esta hoja como tiro, la lei superficialmente.

hay cosas que son , muy claras, cosas que por mas que uno diga lo que quiera la vida se encarga de ponerle el sello.

yo en la secundaria vi como funciona un transistor, acerca de las junturas P y N , de las cosas microscopicas que sse explican con derivadas e integrales.
y ????
nunca las use.
Nunca.
estan ahi, si uno realmente le interesa estan ahi:
en la web o en alguno de tantos libros que si uno no quiere comprar puede verlos en la biblioteca o pedirle a algun amigo.

pero como dije: es solo para ejercitar las neuronas con algo AL PEDO, que el tiempo se ocupara de borrar de vuestras mentes.
3 TRES , diganme tres empresas que se dediquen a hacer "algo" con el conocimiento de la juntura de los transistores o acerca de como se construyen y la importancia de el dopado y distancia s de los mismos.
tres.........y por que soy cagon y tengo miedo de que quizas me digan alguna, por que en verdad ........ni una creo que haya .

para que ??? lo importamos  y listo, o para darle el gusto a alguno lo ensamblamos aca.


si me piden un consejo:
la verdad que no hace falta demasiado, hay como dije un monton en la web, la pagina esa que pusieron aca esta muy buena, y hy mas.
tambien esta meterse por la noche a hacer la secundaria.
da miedo ...no ??
tantos años al pedo.
uno pr su cuenta puede "filtrar " ciertas cosas.

no , se , mejor no la sigo.

pero les aseguro que pueden saltear muchisimas cosas, que no les serviran de nada, y pueden aprender muchisimas otras que si les serviran .

¿ como funciona un transistor?? 

primer reto.
es la pedo ponerse a explicarlo.
que alguno lo busque en la web y cuando encuentren una buena explicacion pongan aca el enlace.

PD: por que pusieron el ejemplo de la canilla ????? justo es el que va para un T .


----------



## lubeck (Oct 26, 2009)

Para mi saben lo que entiendo por transistor, sin meterme en tanto rollo, con mi basta experiencia de aprendiz de novato jejeje....
 Un aparatito de tres pines donde el flujo de corriente entre emisor y colector es directamente proporcial al flujo entre la base y el emisor.... y su utilidad es para amplificar la corriente...

y que en las fichas tecnicas dijera por poner un ejemplo el bc548
Relacion proporcional de 1 a 3 y su punto maximo es de 500miliamper y minimo nose.... 1miliaamper
(esto datos son falsos cualquier similitud con la realidad es pura coincidencia)

poniendo el ejemplo del flujo de agua diria:
  si corre un chorrito de agua entre el emisor y la base proporcionalmente fluiria un chorro mayor entre el emisor y el colector... punto.
Claro estoy mal y cuanto quisiera de que asi de sencillo fuera....

veo la hoja que anexo y la explican como si lo fuera a fabricar no a usar....


----------



## Limbo (Oct 27, 2009)

> y su utilidad es para amplificar la corriente...


¿Y para conmutar no?


----------



## lubeck (Oct 27, 2009)

La verdad no tengo idea, pero yo creo que si, pero desde mi punto de vista seria una derivacion de sus aplicaciones, para explicarme mejor lo que quiro decir es que un coche sirve para transportar objetos y personas, esa seria su utilidad, y su aplicaciones serian muchisimas como irse de paseo, irse al trabajo, etc, etc. ¿estoy mal?
estos comentarios no creo que esten fuera de tema porque de eso se trata no? de determinar cuanta información hay en la  web y libros de sobra y cuan sencillo podria ser una explicacion de un componente, para comenzar en el tema de la electronica...


----------



## electrodan (Oct 27, 2009)

Eso es ser demasiado simplistas. Hay mas que la clásica configuración emisor a masa que tu mencionas.
Además, la zona cuasi lineal de amplificación es solo una parte de la curva del transistor (podríamos decir que los extremos son "corte" y "saturación").


----------



## fernandob (Oct 27, 2009)

aca se ve algo:

al parecer algunos se "achanchan " con el foro y quieren que alguno les escriba una respuesta amena y sencillita.

se olvidan que para un tecnico, que es el estudio basico *le lleva AÑOS.*
y se olvidan que esto es un trabajo de mucha *INVESTIGACION.*

por eso se ve en los foros tantos "poyitos" con el pico en alto "pidiendo" .
no pasaron por años de estudio , y no aprendieron los conceptos en negritas.

la quieren facil y no hay caso, no es que algun egoista este escondiendo el tomo 1 y 2 de electronica por el topo-gigio.
NO EXISTE.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 27, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> ...no es que algun egoista este escondiendo el tomo 1 y 2 de electronica por el topo-gigio.
> NO EXISTE.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 27, 2009)

Entiendo que mi explicacion es bastante simple, y que sus aplicaciones y configuraciones pueden ser, siendo un poco exagerado o muy apegado a la realidad , infinitas... pero como se mencionaba esas aplicaciones se podrian ir aprendiendo sobre la marcha y poco a poco, algo que me llamo muchisimo la atensión es lo del tomo 1 y 2 de electronica que no exisite... no existe porque nadie se ha preocupado de hacerlo o porque no es presindible.... ahora en casi todos los ambitos exite una guia rapida para algo, no es el caso de la electronica?.... por mera curiosidad intentare empaparme mas sobre el tema de la literura para electronica... y hablar mas como dicen con los pelos del burro en la mano....

 Saludos...

Otro concepto mas... con respecto a los años de eperiencia, mas bien yo creo que es el tiempo de dedicacion y capacidad del individuo, como creo tambien ya se ha mencionado en este tema, por poner un ejemplo, mi padre ( a quien admiro mucho) es un mecanico con mas de 30 años de experiencia (y dicen que de los buenos), un dia se me desvielo mi vw y me ayudo o mas bien le ayude a repararlo, nos tomo dos dia mas o menos la reparacion de todo a todo, cabe mencionar que montamos el motor le pusimos poquita gasolina al carburador y al primer intento funciono de maravilla, mas tarde casi un año despues se me volvio a desvielar pero la diferencia estuvo en que yo repare la maquina solo, me tomo los mismos dos dias e igual le puse gasolina y al primer intento funciono y ya tiene casi tres años sin ningun problema....
el dia de ayer a un turista se le descompuso su auto y me costo una 3 horas aprox echarlo a andar, no porque se todo de mecanica sino porque se como funciona un motor....
con esto quiero decir que a veces dandonos una ayudadita simple y sencilla podemos caminar solitos... ¿no creen?
de nuevo Saludos...


----------



## fernandob (Oct 27, 2009)

es que lubeck :
la ayudita esta, lo laborioso corre por cuenta de el que se quiere meter:

tomas un transistor y lo conectas como dice en el esquema de la data que estes leyendo, supongamos emisor comun, colector, seguidor o como sea.
armas el circuito.
y vas variando la base.
y vas midiendo :
valores en base, valores en colector , valores en emisor.
y vas haciendo una tabla, y despues un grafico.
y comparas con la teoria y asi se van fijando los conceptos.

lo que dice en la teoria ES ASI, no hay nada mas.
solo falta que lo pruebes asi te sacas la duuda, las cosas se fijan cuando uno se remanga y lo hace, como lo de el auto.

yo digo eso de probar, medir por que soy un viejo.
la otra vez estuve mirando un simulador , estan buenisimos.
y SE que si quiero aprender a usarlso bien debere dedicarle horas..no decenas, cientos de horas.
son muy buenos, como la practica con la realidad.

un abrazo


----------



## lubeck (Oct 27, 2009)

Mira que bueno que mencionaste lo del simulador, por ahi comenzo todo para mi... 
no me pregunten de que forma consegui el proteus, porque les dire que no de una forma muy honesta, me puse a analizarlo y en cierto tiempo empece a manejarlo, viendo los ejemplos y  cosas asi, quiero aclarar que para dominarlo si se requieren de muchas horas por su complejidad, pero me dije... quen tan dificil puede ser esto  para hacer algunos diseñitos... y me empece a armar algunos prototipos y algunos funcionan(muy simplisimos), pero yo no solo quiero saber que funcionan, sino tener una idea basica de los calculos del porque funcionan... o sea que ya tengo una remotisima idea  de como es la casa ahora quiero conocer los cimientos... y he ahi donde a mi se me ha hecho muy complejo...
no se si este sea el caso de muchos... o puede ser que deplano no fui diseñado para cosas tan complejas....

Saludos...


----------



## _Maxi (May 4, 2010)

Hola gente, cómo les va? Les cuento que no me olvidé de éste proyecto .

Empecé algo... les dejo el primer bosquejo. *Necesito de su ayuda para completarlo y seguir avanzando en los temas.* La idea es hacer algo explicando de manera muy detallada y detenida, a veces con analogías. Yo no soy ningún profesional del tema, soy un ex estudiante que ni termino la carrera de electrónica, así que sepan entender si algo está mal, no es de mala intención.

Vean lo que tengo hasta ahora por favor: Está en formato Doc y lo subo a rapidshare.



Cualquier duda me avisan. El proyecto de traducir el curso que habiamos encontrado no está nada mal tampoco, pero se me dio por arrancar uno de cero. Saludos!!


----------



## lubeck (May 5, 2010)

Lo baje... Lo Leo... y te doy mi opinión... 

saludos maxi....


----------



## _Maxi (May 5, 2010)

Saludos lubeck. Acabo de releer un poco (por primera vez) y encontré un error en un numero, un 10 que en realidad era un 310. Para que no confunda lo dejo corregido al link:


----------



## lubeck (May 5, 2010)

Ya lo lei si me percate del error...
y te doy mi opinión haciendo una critica constructiva por supuesto....
-yo usaría en lugar de tensión y el termino Voltaje que es un termino mas coloquial..
-Lo de caída de voltaje así como que sentí ,y a menos que me lo haya brincado, que se da por echo que se entiende que es....
-en lo de corriente alterna estaría bien mencionar que hay también 110 en determinados países... o llevarlos en forma paralela 110 y 220... o algo así...


*EDITO*
Una disculpa... por andar en otro asunto...  no me percate de que no te había dado mi principal percepción.... y lo que puse fue para que no se me olvidara...jeje...
creo que si es bastante atendible.... y  me agrado mucho lo de las analogias... ciertamente no precisas del todo, pero para formar un concepto van muy bien...


Saludos...


----------



## Limbo (May 5, 2010)

Hola buenas,

Estoy leyendo el manual. Como el compañero lubeck, ire poniendo en forma de lista las csas que veo que se puedan mejorar:
- Cuando dices "¿Que es un circuito?" Creo que falta decir que un circuito basico se compone por un generador, un control y una carga.
- Cito textualmente "    A verificar que la corriente máxima que tendremos nunca superará la que nos permite un cable de 4mm, y por ende no instalar innecesariamente un cable de 6mm cuando con uno de 4mm. 
  ", en esa oracion veo que le falta alguna que otra palabra final. Se entiende pero muchos pueden preguntarse "cuando con uno de 4mm ¿Que?", no sé, yo terminaria la frase con algo como "ya nos sirve","ya obtenemos un margen suficiente".. ¿Me explico?
-  "Le pondremos el positivo al extremo de la caída de tensión que más cerca esté del positivo de la fuente, y el negativo al extremo que más cerca esté del negativo o masa", no explicas lo que es masa y mas de uno se preguntara que es.

He leido la version corregida y yo al menos no veo ningun error tecnico, si en cambio cambiaria las cosas que te he listado arriba, pero es solo una opinion.
Esta muy bien que pongas ejercicios para el lector, porque facilita el aprendizaje. 
Por cierto, ahora que recuerdo, en la definicion de voltaje, intensidad y resistencia creo recordar que no nombras a los simbolos con los cuales se representan.
Saludos!


----------



## _Maxi (May 5, 2010)

Okis, espero más opiniones!! después con un poco mas de tiempo voy agregando mas.


----------



## lubeck (May 5, 2010)

si... si... eso de los ejemplos.... y lo digo por experiencia ayudan mucho....


----------



## _Maxi (May 5, 2010)

Tenía pensado hacer videos también ... creo q*UE* se entiende mejor. Podría ser después.


----------



## garzon (May 9, 2010)

uyyy  despues de llevarme como dos horas leyendo (actualizarme) de lo que habian escrito cada uno y de las opiniones que cada uno daba por fin encontre un formato de una explicacion la verdad estaba cansado de escuchar que tenemos que hacer esto, que lo otro y que esto mejor en fin estaba un poco cansado seria porque ya es mas de media noche jejej y les recomiendo que aporten en vez de que esten ahi hablando cosas que no llevan a el fin con el que se creo el tema y si me parece que esta bueno el curso y !maxi sos un duro por hacerlo es de berraquera como se dice en mi pais adelante  "y algo que recomiendo upppssss ojala que no haga yo la pifia  jeje quiero que si se puede ponga ejercicios para hacer y asi se podra hacer interactivo entre todos pues si se que son temas basicos pero pues poco a poco vamos a tomar temas dificiles como aquellos de que hablaban los transistores jejee no en serio seria bueno colocar ejercicios y lo mejor lo responderiamos entre todos pense en hacer un ejercicio adjunto la imagen en paint y resuelvo una ecuacion y dejo la otra para ver si les gusta la idea y pues que este bien


----------



## lubeck (May 9, 2010)

Hola garzon...

 yo creo que tu ejemplo es un claro ejemplo de como no hacer los ejemplos.... jejejje....
no me lo tomes a mal ....

 pero a mi me pasa bien seguido que estudio un ejemplo y siempre hay algo por lo que no lo entiendo... y no me sirve para nada....

 ahorita ya se que significa la  "I" y como hacer lo que pones en el ejemplo, pero si no supiera ya me estaría preguntando ¿y de donde rayos salio la I. ? ¿cuanto vale I.? 

 Yo creo que los ejemplos deberían estar... resueltos totalmente por el autor....
y a lo mejor, como mencionas hacer un examen del ejemplo pero en otro lado y cambiando los valores....

    como por ejemplo en la ley de ohm :


    Formula: V=I*R  
                V=Voltaje , I=Amperaje, R=Ohms      

   Variables:
      V=5V
      I=?
      R=10K    
         *Nota:10K=10000Ohms

     Despejando Varible I 
      I=V/R
      I=5Volts /10000 Ohms
      I=0.0005 Amperes

Examen:
   Variables:
      V=12
      I=?
      R=3K

cuanto es el amperaje?.....


  yo pienso que se trataría de enseñar... no de un libro de preguntas capciosas...
  y teniendo especial cuidado porque un ejemplo bien echo dice mas que mil palabras....
  son las imagenes de las matematicas, jeje...
  quizas hago mal pero a veces me salto un chorro de palabreria yendo directamente al ejemplo... si esta bien echo puedo explicar exactamente lo mismo de lo que se esta hablando...

   si no fui claro con mi post... subo cientos o miles de dibujos o esquemas de ejemplo que no se les entiende ni un c***jo porque omiten una letrita,  no explican su origen o  algo asi...



saludos....


----------



## garzon (May 19, 2010)

ok listo me equivoque con el ejemplo pero que paso con lo que sigue del curso ey


----------



## _Maxi (May 26, 2010)

Aquí estoy, sin novedades todavía jaja.

Para qué voy a mentir, estoy sin ganas por ahora. Quizás me resurjan luego.

Saludos!


----------



## asherar (May 29, 2010)

_Maxi dijo:


> Aquí estoy, sin novedades todavía jaja.
> 
> Para qué voy a mentir, estoy sin ganas por ahora. Quizás me resurjan luego.
> 
> Saludos!



Andás "desmotivado". 

Tal vez recordar *esto* te motive un poco ...


----------



## _Maxi (Jun 5, 2010)

Pero es que.. nadie se ha puesto las pilas =/

Siento que aporté lo mio.... necesito que otros continúen con el mismo esfuerzo que yo hice esa parte, para luego retomar otra parte yo.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 6, 2010)

> Siento que aporté lo mio....



y si... asi lo creo.... 

te voy a ser bien honesto maxi... el proyecto que pretendes me sigue pareciendo genial... pero es una labor titanica.... y sobretodo de coordinacion..... y buscando en la red hay ya trabajos muy completos aunque nada similar a lo que pretendes.....

en mi punto de vista....

   yo que ya estoy un poco mas empapado de esto... cambiaría el concepto que pretendes... o sea que hay mucha teoría pero muy pocos caso prácticos.... 
como por ejemplo... estuve buscando como hacer los cálculos del famoso transistor y casi no hay nada o muy complejo.... o muy mal elaborados.....
pero si me quedo bien grabado como rayos se fabrica un transistor y sus famosa capas de NPN... me explico... dale una buscada por ahí a lo que te menciono y terminas odiando el dibujos ese .... a mi que rayos me importa como lo hacen.... jrrrrrr .... yo lo quiero utilizar y saber como conectarlo... (lo del transistor es un ejemplo) ahora voy con el amplificador operacional a ver si no me topo con lo mismo..... yo nada mas quiero ver un ejemplo de como hacer sus calculos y un poquito de teoria(retomo una vez mas el tema de un poco de teoria basica) ...  y buscando en el google a ver si no me topo con lo mismo y me quieran forzar a saber como fabricarlo.... 

saludos....


----------

